# Two New Gun Reviews: Walther PPS & PPQ



## Chuck R.

Background: Iâm one of those people that prefers to train with what I carry. I own 15 handguns, everything from SA revolvers to striker fired polymer guns, I can shoot all reasonably well, but I do have issues transitioning between operating systems under stress. IF I switch between guns, accuracy and times suffers some, and I often have some form of brain cramp with a magazine change or safety when in a match or a class. Up until recently I was predominately carrying a 1911, first a full size, then a CCO. So I shot a 5â 1911 in IDPA and classes, and carried the little CCO which was set up similarly. Lately I noticed I was carrying a smaller and lighter SIG 230SL in .380 and the 1911 was staying home quite a bit as there were times concealing the CCO wasnât easy. I didnât have a training/match equivalent for the 230, so I went in search of a new CCW pistol:

My âoldâ setup a pair of Les Baers:










Walther PPS-9: My first polymer gun. Itâs thin, light, and carries extremely well IWB, shoots like a service pistol, and the triggerâs âOKâ. Itâs slightly smaller than my SIG230SL and its lighter while being a 9mm Vs .380. The magazines come in 6, 7, and 8 round capacities which change the grip height of the pistol from sub-compact to a full size single stack. Iâve put 1400 rounds through it since NOV with only a couple FTEs when it was new during a long range session. Iâve now learned the trigger and I really like this pistol for CCW. One issue was the mag release on the trigger guard; itâs completely different from every semi-auto I own. So I went in search of a new match/training/range pistol:

Walther PPQ-9: My first polymer double stack, Iâve had mine since JAN and Iâm flat out impressed with the PPQ, the ergonomics are fantastic, and the trigger is the closest thing Iâve felt on a polymer gun to a 1911. Itâs nothing short of superb, and feels like it was made to be staged prior to let off. So far Iâve only put 600 rounds through it (zero issues). Iâve let my friends try it, and not one hasnât liked it, all commented on the trigger, and theyâre a pretty experienced bunch. The sights are perfectly adequate for combat sights, and I can even shoot with them without my glasses, thereâs that much daylight around the front blade. Accuracy is very good, primarily I believe because of the trigger. Itâs smaller and lighter than my CCO, but the sight radius is actually longer. Itâs slightly larger than a Glock 19. 

The mag release takes some getting used to, which is why I bought the PPQ so it would make reloads with the PPS easier. Once you do get used to it, IMHO itâs superior to a button type. I can activate with my trigger finger without changing my grip. The PPQ does recoil a little more than some others, I believe this is due to a slightly higher bore axis, and the fact itâs a pretty light pistol. When you compare it to other pistols in the same category, its stats: weight, capacity, size, barrel length, and sight radius compare pretty favorably. Since itâs based on the P99, itâs also got a decent track record going for it over the past 15 years. Seriously, did I mention the trigger? For about $500 the gun is a fantastic pistol.

My "new" setup a pair of Waltherâs:









Donât know if the Waltherâs will steer me away from 1911s. Iâve always owned and shot 1911s since 1978 when I was issued my first. The last time I strayed from the 1911 platform it was a SIG affair that lasted 3 years and resulted in 4 pistols. Weâll see if the Walther's lastâ¦â¦

Chuck


----------



## wildcat6

Ha, Ha a sig affair lol


----------



## Chuck R.

wildcat6 said:


> Ha, Ha a sig affair lol


Worst part is my wife now suspects, and now Iâm not allowed to go to the gunshow by myselfâ¦â¦.

Chuck


----------



## Bearfootfarm

So, does the trigger guard pivot to release the mag?


----------



## Chuck R.

Bearfootfarm said:


> So, does the trigger guard pivot to release the mag?


No, not exactly. 

The mag releases are mounted on the trigger guard and make up part of the trigger guard profile just like H&Ks, they/re ambidextrous. 

Itâs foreign and takes some getting used to, but once youâre familiar, IHMO theyâre easier and quicker than buttons. I donât have to shift my grip on either pistol to drop the magazine. 

Hereâs a decent picture I found:










Chuck


----------



## Bearfootfarm

I see now.

In the first pictures it looked like the triggerguard had a gap 

Thanks


----------

